# How To Defend Yourself When Being Attacked



## Idelette (May 13, 2009)

This is very useful information on knowing what to do in the event that you are being attacked!

[video=vimeo;3972914]http://www.vimeo.com/3972914[/video]


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 13, 2009)

I feel so much safer now


----------



## PresbyDane (May 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Idelette (May 13, 2009)

I love the part where he says...."this can take a while"....lol....


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 13, 2009)

You laugh ... that kid looked dangerous.


----------



## Berean (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Idelette (May 13, 2009)

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> You laugh ... that kid looked dangerous.




Yes, especially with that bandana! 

Ladies....you know how dangerous-looking bandana's can be!


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 13, 2009)

> I love the part where he says...."this can take a while"....lol....



And he totally forgot to cover the critical flicking-the-gun-out-of-attacker's-hand-with-your-thumb move that he demonstrated.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 13, 2009)

we have like 1500 of them rioting in our capitol at the moment and that is actually true they might be 10 years older, but not much more


----------



## Berean (May 13, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> we have like 1500 of them rioting in our capitol at the moment and that is actually true they might be 10 years older, but not much more



Why are they rioting?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 13, 2009)

Because they had illigally seesed a house for a many years and used it for koncerts and runaway shelter etc. and when the house got a new owner, the new owner made the police kicked them out that resulted i 5 days of war like streets with fights between young people and police and now it is going on still/again and there is incresend amount of gang war to, a koncept that was unknown in Denmark 10 years ago.


----------



## Matthias (May 13, 2009)

that video was awesome... the subtleness of the humor made it all the more funny

-----Added 5/13/2009 at 04:30:42 EST-----



Re4mdant said:


> Because they had illigally seesed a house for a many years and used it for koncerts and runaway shelter etc. and when the house got a new owner, the new owner made the police kicked them out that resulted i 5 days of war like streets with fights between young people and police and now it is going on still/again and there is incresend amount of gang war to, a koncept that was unknown in Denmark 10 years ago.



Truly a shame!


----------



## OPC'n (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (May 13, 2009)

It sorta almost reminds me of that Pentecostal video someone posted a while ago...


----------



## Marrow Man (May 13, 2009)

Now I know how to defend myself if I'm ever attacked by a little person standing on a bed.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 13, 2009)

I hope I never face that little terror!



On a serious note: Hands up is the worst position from which to try to disarm some one with a gun. And, if you ever are in a knife fight . . . barring a miracle you will get cut - regardless of what the movies show.


----------



## Solus Christus (May 13, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I love the part where he says....\"this can take a while\"....lol....



Funny vid. Reminds me of the Monty Python's Flying Circus skit on self-defense.

[video=youtube;piWCBOsJr-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWCBOsJr-w[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (May 13, 2009)

I usually wave around my jacket yelling FIRE FIRE FIRE and the people fall over backwards (everyone except the camera guy).


----------



## AThornquist (May 13, 2009)

That's funny!

I also enjoy Jim Carrey's Karate Instructor video from In Living Color. That's also on youtube.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 13, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Reluctantly Reforming said:
> 
> 
> > You laugh ... that kid looked dangerous.
> ...



Yep, it's always us headcoverin' girls - packin' stuff underneath all that headgear!


----------



## py3ak (May 13, 2009)

What a complacent child. A natural star.


----------



## Edward (May 13, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> we have like 1500 of them rioting in our capitol at the moment and that is actually true they might be 10 years older, but not much more



Are they what the British call 'Asian' and the French refer to as 'Youths'? Or are they just run of the mill drug bums?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 13, 2009)

Great funny stuff,thanks for posting these


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2009)




----------

